
The Primordial Gound - diodorus
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/the-primordial-gound/
======
marssaxman
I don't know Kant well enough to clearly see the edges of the game being
played here, but this species of game is delightful, and this, despite my
confusion, is an enjoyable instance of the form.

